# "?!" Do you understand it??



## Nessa (Sep 21, 2009)

Ok so I have a curious question, kind of dumb but I must know what others think (because its a bit of an annoyance to me) 

When texting someone I write in perfect english, the way I talk, but then to show expression I will add smileys, "hahas", "lmao", "...'s", double question marks, triple exclamation marks and of course "?!"... So what I am wondering is, do you use these "?!" as punctuation and if so how would you define the meaning? Do you take it as a literal punctuation, like it must be a question if theres a question mark or are you like me and just take it as it relates to whatever you have said before it like; you're mind boggled by something, you're like crazy excited about something or if the sentence before is a question, WORDED like a question, its a very excited question... 

So an explanation for this lame question is that my INTP doesn't get it?! <--- haha i used it :laughing:
He will answer statements and me being ME an ESFJ, I just don't understand how he does not get this ?! 

Do any of you ESFJ's have an INTP that has very little or no common sense?! Or am I just wrong? 

Can any of you INTP's explain how your mind works? 

By the way it may seem like I'm focusing on such a small misunderstanding but honestly I have had to put up with a lot concerning him and it would be nice if he could at least understand the little things?!


----------



## chaeriean (Jan 18, 2011)

i think "?!" is a legitimate punctuation mark nowadays though i have never used it personally. when i see others using it i tend to think of it as an almost excited questioning inflection, like someone would say "REALLY?! how did that happen" or something.


----------



## Monte (Feb 17, 2010)

I always put !?.

Lol. But anyway.

What exactly is he not understanding?
It's not a hard concept.

You're excitedly asking something.


----------



## roflcopter (Nov 9, 2010)

Sorry, but if you place a question mark at the end of a phrase, I do consider it to be a question! If you do not want an answer, than do not place a question mark behind it! That makes no sense. Understand what I am saying?! <-- now thats proper use because it is a question which I want you to understand. 

So an explanation for this lame question is that my INTP doesn't get it?! <-- This is not proper use of the question mark, exclamation point combo. You did not ask a question. If you are confused say, "He doesn't get it!! ??" That i could see as you being confused!


----------



## Nessa (Sep 21, 2009)

roflcopter said:


> Sorry, but if you place a question mark at the end of a phrase, I do consider it to be a question! If you do not want an answer, than do not place a question mark behind it! That makes no sense. Understand what I am saying?! <-- now thats proper use because it is a question which I want you to understand.
> 
> So an explanation for this lame question is that my INTP doesn't get it?! <-- This is not proper use of the question mark, exclamation point combo. You did not ask a question. If you are confused say, "He doesn't get it!! ??" That i could see as you being confused!


So you INTP's do think alike, because he did say if the question mark was not right after it would make sense to him. Roflcopter, I totally get what you're saying as I got what he was saying I just don't get why?! Why can't he just see it as a way of putting expression into a message?? But now I know to be just a bit more formal with him rather then animated when I text :happy: Thank you!


----------



## chaeriean (Jan 18, 2011)

Nessa said:


> So you INTP's do think alike, because he did say if the question mark was not right after it would make sense to him. Roflcopter, I totally get what you're saying as I got what he was saying I just don't get why?! Why can't he just see it as a way of putting expression into a message?? But now I know to be just a bit more formal with him rather then animated when I text :happy: Thank you!


i think it might be because most people consider "?!" to be a punctuation mark placed at the end of a question, rather than one to simply "express yourself". i find people who use "?!" at the end of their questions to often either be really excited about asking the question itself or obnoxious in general. you, to me, seem like someone who might not actually understand when it is appropriate to use "?!" and when it isn't, so you don't seem obnoxious or excited to me, you seem a little bit awkward. it is really odd to read your posts in my head using the inflections you give because they often don't make a lot of sense, unless you are genuinely that excited about every question you ask?


----------



## cdnwolverine (Feb 19, 2010)

Interrobang - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

A sentence ending with an interrobang asks a question in an excited manner, expresses excitement or disbelief in the form of a question, or asks a rhetorical question.
For example:
How much did you pay for those shoes‽
You're going out with whom‽
Use of an interrobang may be considered somewhat redundant, considering the same effect is captured in standard English by ending a sentence with first a question mark and then an exclamation mark.

[...]

They are also currently used in algebraic chess notation with "!?" showing an interesting move that may not be the best, and "?!" showing a dubious move that may be difficult to justify.


----------

